# Black Beard Algae!!!???



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

After never having a problem with algae before, my 33 gal tank has suddenly decided it would like to grow black beard algae. My anubius has quite a few tufts on it, as does my driftwood. I am also noticing black algae (not beard) on leaves of my plants and gravel.

How do I get rid of this (should I go buy a school of otos?? EXCUSES excuses to buy new fish...)

Thanks for your input!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Otos won't do it...

BBA is a real PITA to get rid of, from what I've read. I thought I had it once...thank god I didn't. Siamese Algae eaters will eat it, but they're REALLY hard to find (ones that are actually SAE, at least) like schools, and need a bigger tank than 33 gallons. It says here that too much CO2 in the water can do it, do you use CO2 in this tank?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hydrogen peroxide can also get rid of it very easily. Use the american style 3% stuff instead of the strong Canadian style. 3 drops per gallon per day is a pretty good dose. You should see results in just a few days.


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

just wondering, will the hydrogen peroxide hurt his fish?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

in large doses, yes

When I get serious BBA, I take the piece out, soak it in HP for 3 minutes, rinse & put it back. Takes a couple days, but it will die off.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Hydr0 JoE said:


> just wondering, will the hydrogen peroxide hurt his fish?



yeah won't it hurt the fish or plants??


- edit - sue - it's not just on 'a piece' it's on my DW, anubius, and some stones...


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

so will the peroxide hurt my plants or fish? i do have live plants in there with the algae y'know.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

won't hurt the fish, the peroxide just turns back into hydrogen and oxygen in the tank, Therefore, it merely supplies alot more oxygen. I've also had luck killing BBA with Flourish Excel which adds carbon to the water. Overdoses can kill plants and fish, though.


----------



## Somethingfishy (Sep 11, 2008)

*Bba*

good info

thanks i needed it.

me dave


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/aquainfo/algae_peroxide.html
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/13028-hydrogen-peroxide-kill-bba.html


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmm........ i used to have brown beard..... but now i am old and it is grey...

i would certainly use the hydrogen peroxide method..i always keep some around the fishroom just in case we have a power outage or something.....


----------

